# Road to UKBFF British finals 2011



## jstarcarr (Jan 1, 2011)

ok as its new year its a good time to start a journal

Ok Ive just completed my first full year of competing , did 7 shows. Now am taking time of to add size ready for next year. 
I aim to do 1 of the last qualifiers for british finals and win this then go on to place at the finals.
I aim to do the light heavy weight class under 90kg but this could change

My current weight is 88kg and I have just recovered from lots of illness  ie colds , so hopefully now I can concentrate 100% on training.


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 1, 2011)

My current training is YT3 designed by neil hill , changed it slightly to suit me

WEEK 1
COMPOUND 6-10 REPS

DAY 1 CHEST Decline bench press
Flat dumbbell press
Incline bench press
Dips
Leg press calfs

DAY 2 BACK Chin-ups
Bent over barbell rows
Deadlift 
T-bar row

DAY 3 ARMS Barbell curls
Dumbbell curls 
Seated dumbbell curls
Skullcrushers
Close grip bench
Dips

DAY4 SHOULDERS Barbell shoulder press
Dumbbell shoulder press
Machine shoulder press
Shrugs

DAY5 LEGS Squats
Deadlift 
Leg press
Lunges
Standing calf raises


WEEK 2
COMPOUND&ISOLATION 8-12 REPS

DAY 1 CHEST Decline bench press
Flat dumbbell press
Reverse grip barbell bench press
Flat flyes
Leg press calfs

DAY 2 BACK Chin-ups reverse grip
Bent over barbell rows
T-bar row
Nautilus machine

DAY 3 ARMS Barbell curls
Dumbbell curls 
Concentration curls
Skullcrushers
Close grip bench
Rope pushdowns

DAY4 SHOULDERS Barbell shoulder press
Dumbbell shoulder press
Dumbell laterals 
Standing barbell rows
Shrugs

DAY5 LEGS Squats
Leg press
Leg extensions
Lying leg curls
Standing leg curls
Seated calf raises


WEEK 3
COMPOUND&ISOLATION DROP SETS 8-10 drop weight 4 times =1set

DAY 1 CHEST Dumbbell bench press
Flat flyes
Leg press calfs


DAY 2 BACK Chin-ups reverse grip
T-bar row
Nautilus machine (normal sets)

DAY 3 ARMS Dumbbell curls 
Close grip bench
Dips (normal sets)

DAY4 SHOULDERS Dumbbell shoulder press
Dumbell laterals 
Shrugs

DAY5 LEGS Leg press
Leg extensions
Lying leg curls
Seated calf raises


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 1, 2011)

diet yesterday and today will be mostly bad stuff , didnt train  yesterday either due to lack of sleep so will probably train twice on  monday and do chest am and hamstrings and calfs pm


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 2, 2011)

New years resalution is to stop drinking coffee , as from tomorrow. Cant wait to get bk in the gym on monday will be doing 2 workouts , morning chest afternoon hams an calfs.


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 3, 2011)

Training 03/01/11 AM

Chest compound & isolation

Decline press 
60kg 12 warm-up
100kg 12 warm-up
140kg 12
150kg 6
140kg 8

incline dumbbell press
27.5kg 12 warm-up
35kg 12 warm-up
44kg 12 (couldnt get heavyer weights up as arms were sore)

reverse grip bench press 
40kg 12 warm-up
50kg 12
50kg 12

machine seated fly
50lbs 12 warm-up
75lbs 12
75lbs 10
50lbs 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 3, 2011)

Training 03/01/11 PM

hams & calfs

single leg hamstring curls
15kg 12 warm-up
20kg 12
20kg 10

lying leg curls
50lbs 12 warm-up
70lbs 12
110lbs 10
130lbs 10
150lbs 9

1 leg standing calf raises

80kg 20
80kg 20
80kg 20

standing calf raises 

150kg 20
150kg 21
150kg 19


----------



## Life (Jan 3, 2011)

When do you start your cycle?


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 3, 2011)

Life said:


> When do you start your cycle?



in 6 week


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 3, 2011)

Diet 03/01/11

formass weight gain
whey isolate
pro 76 carb 89 fat 14 cal 792

maxi carb drink
protein bar
flapjack
pro 32 carb 180 fat 29 cal 1080

pro shake
pro 53 carb 50 fat 1 cal 421

flapjack
pro 16 carb 60 fat 26 cal 515

pro shake 
pro 29 carb 21 fat 3 cal 223

1 chicken
300ml orange%passionfruit juice
pro 82 carb 30 fat 21 cal 495

4 scrambled eggs
10g flora light
pro 28 carb 0 fat 24 cal 390

cheese ham bagel
pro 24 carb 40 fat 13 cal 385

pro shake
pro 38 carb 23 fat 3 cal 282

Totals pro 378 carb 493 fat 134 cal 4583


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 4, 2011)

Training back (compound & isolation)

chin-ups 
0kg 12 warm-up
20kg 12
30kg 8
20kg 11

plate loaded pulldown
40kg 12 warm-up
80kg 12
80kg 12
60kg 12

single arm dumbbell rows
44kg 12 warm-up
55kg 9
65kg 7

nautilus machine
no.8 12
no.10 12
no.10 12
no.8 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 4, 2011)

Diet 04/01/11

300ml orange&passionfruit juice
200g oats
1 scoop whey isolate
pro 49 carb151 fat 16 cal 965

2 cheese ham bagels
400ml orange&passionfruit juice
pro 51 carb 88 fat 26 cal 958

maxi carb drink
protein bar
pro 16 carb 120 fat 3 cal 565

protein shake 
pro 29 carb 21 fat 2 cal 223

semolina
pro 14 carb 53 fat 7 cal 334

1 chicken
2 tortilla wraps 
lettuce mayo
pro90 carb 73 fat 38 cal 760

2 cheese ham bagels
pro 48 carb 80 fat 26 cal 770

2 scoop formass
1 scoop whey 
pro 51 carb 45 fat 7 cal 452

Totals pro 348 carb 631 fat 125 cal 5027


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 5, 2011)

Training 05/01/11

dumbbell curls
15kg 12 warm-up
30kg 12
35kg 10

barbell curls
50kg 12 warm-up
70kg 10
60kg 10

dips 
0kg 20 warm-up
40kg 12 warm-up
60kg 12 
80kg 8 YouTube - Dips with 80kg the video

rope pushdowns
30kg 20 warm-up
50kg 12
70kg 9
50kg 12

hammer curls 
20kg 12
20kg 12
20kg 12

wrist curls
20kg 12
20kg 12
20kg 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 5, 2011)

Diet 05/01/11

200ml orange & passionfruit juice
1 scoop whey isolate
pro 27 carb 21 fat 0 cal 206

2 cheese ham bagels
pro 48 carb 80 fat 26 cal 770

pro shake 
maxi carb drink
pro 29 carb 121 fat 2 cal 626

pro shake 
pro 29 carb 21 fat 2 cal 223

2 double cheese burgers
sugar donut 
pro 59 carb 81 fat 60 cal 1085

vyo gain shake (got lazy)
bagel
pro 48 carb 68 fat 7 cal 522

vyo gain shake (got really lazy)
bagel
pro 48 carb 68 fat 7 cal 522 

vyo gain shake
pro 40 carb 26 fat 5 cal 312

vyo gain shake (omg am so lazy)
pro 40 carb 26 fat 5 cal 312

Totals pro 328 carb 482 fat 109 cal 4266


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 6, 2011)

Training 06/01/11 compound & isolation 

dumbbell shrugs 
55kg 12 warm-up
75kg 8
75kg 8 (couldnt go heavyer due to grip)

upright rows
50kg 12
60kg 10
70kg 10

incline dumbbell press
32.5kg 12 warm-up
44kg 12
50kg 12

lateral raises
15kg 12 warm-up
25kg 12
30kg 11

machine press 
40kg 12 warm-up
60kg 12 
80kg 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 6, 2011)

Diet 06/01/11

1 scoop whey isolate 
bagel & egg
orange & passionfruit juice
pro 41 carb 61 fat 5 cal 506

orange & passionfruit juice
100g oats 
whey shake
pro 33 carb 86 fat 8 cal 543

turkey mayo wrap
pro 28 carb 33 fat 7 cal 322

vyogain shake
pro 40 carb 26 fat 5 cal 312

weight gain
pro 65 carb 104 fat 10 cal 772

curry
naan
pro 37 carb 83 fat 21 cal 685

3 eggs
pro shake
pro 58 carb 26 fat 14 cal 582

Totals pro 302 carb 419 fat 70 cal 3722


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 7, 2011)

Training legs 07/01/11 compound & isolation 

Seated leg press 
180kg 12 warm-up
300kg 11
380kg 8
420kg 13 (was being filmed so think this helped grt more reps)
450kg 10

stiff leg deadlifts on a box
60kg 12
60kg 12
60kg 12

leg extensoins
70lbs 12 warm-up
130lbs 12
240lbs 11 (full stack) 

lying leg curls
90lbs 12 warm-up
150lbs 11
205lbs 6 (full stack)


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 7, 2011)

Diet 07/01/11

orange & passionfruit juice
vyo gain shake
pro 41 carb 46 fat 5 cal 406

curry & naan bread
pro 23 carb 106 fat 12 cal 630

3 bananas
whey isolate
pro 29 carb 70 fat 1 cal 412

pro flapjack
maxi carb drink
pro 16 carb 160 fat 26 cal 918

chicken wrap
cheese omelette
2 bananas
pro 52 carb 83 fat 24 cal 866

vyo gain & oats
pro 51 carb 86 fat 13 cal 670

vyo gain shake
pro 40 carb 26 fat 5 cal 312

Totals pro 252 carb 577 fat 86 cal 4214


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 12, 2011)

Training 12/01/11 chest high reps

dumbbell press 
27.5kg 12 warm-up
35kg 12 warm-up
44kg 20
44kg 14

seated press
40kg 20 warm-up
80kg 20
120kg 20
80kg 20
40kg 20 (no rest with drop from 80)

fly machine
87.5lbs 12
125lbs 12
150lbs 14
75lbs 16

cable fly low pully
10kg 20
10kg 20 10kg 20

cable fly 
20kg 30
20kg 26
20kg 21

Had some family probs this last week , everything ok but messed training up a bit. Watched a program about gear and its put me of a bit lol.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 12, 2011)

lateral raises with 30kg DB's for 11 reps, strong stuff


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 13, 2011)

davegmb said:


> lateral raises with 30kg DB's for 11 reps, strong stuff



was a bit of swinging for last reps to get them up


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 13, 2011)

Triceps & calfs

close grip bench 
60kg 12 warm-up
100kg 14
100kg 13
60kg 30
60kg 21

cable pushdowns
30kg 20 warm-up
50kg 24
50kg 22

overhead raises 
40kg 21
40kg 20
40kg 17

standing calf raises
full stack 150kg i think

50
43
37
22


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 14, 2011)

Training biceps and back

barbell curls
20kg 20 warm-up 
20kg 30
40kg 16
20kg 14 (drop set)

Dumbbell curls 
15kg 20 warm-up
15kg 22
30kg 16
30kg 12
15kg 17 (drop set)
10kg 9 (drop set)

chin-ups 0 weight 
20
20
17
14

seated rows
40kg 20 warm-up
80kg 14
120kg 14
160kg 10
120kg 7 (drop set)
80kg 9 (drop set)
40kg 10 (drop set)

close grip bent over rows 
60kg 20
60kg 14
60kg 12 
60kg 7 (drop set)

nautilus pullovers 
20kg 12
20kg 12
20kg 12

machine reverse flyes
30kg 16
35kg 14
35kg 10
30kg 10


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 17, 2011)

went out on saturday for my birthday which is tomorrow got really drunk and didnt get in till 7, also broke my new years resolution of not drinking coffee. Having a rest day today then back to gym tomorrow.


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 19, 2011)

Workout today was rubbish gym was packed couldnt move took 2 hours to do about 20 sets , did chest and calfs heavy compund.

chest press
decline dumbbells
decline press
close grip bench
standing calf raises
seated calf raises


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 21, 2011)

Bicep workout 20/01/11

Barbell curls 
30kg 12 warm-up
60kg 10
70kg 8
70kg 6

dumbbell curls
25lbs 12 warm-up
50lbs 9
60lbs 7

cable curls
80lbs 10
100lbs 10
120lbs 8
140lbs 7

hammer curls 
50lbs 10
50lbs 10
50lbs 10
50lbs 9


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzOTr5HTj5M

training video


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 22, 2011)

yesterday trained back & hams

machine pulldowns

200lbs 12 warm-up
260lbs 11
305lbs 9
305lbs 7

plate loaded pulldowns (really slow reps)
40kg 12
60kg 10
60kg 9
60kg 8

close grip seated rows 
not sure on weight but did 4 sets with last 2 heavy

seated leg extensions
not sure on weight but did 4 sets with last 2 heavy

standing single leg curls
25kg 12 warm-up
30kg 9
30kg 7

lying leg curls
50lbs 12 warm-up
90lbs 10 (slow)
110lbs 8 (slow)
90lbs 8 (slow)


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 22, 2011)

are you not competing this year ?

how often do you see Neil ?


----------



## davegmb (Jan 22, 2011)

Great video bud, look forward to more


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 23, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> are you not competing this year ?
> 
> how often do you see Neil ?



Yes am doing the last qualifier for the British championships , so got plenty of time as its in september.

If you refering to neil hill Ive never met him, am being prepped by ifbb pro John hodgeson this year


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 23, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Great video bud, look forward to more



Thanks mate


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 24, 2011)

Training chest and calfs (felt really weak)

decline press
60kg 12 warm-up
100kg 12
120kg 12
120kg 12

db press 
35kg 12
44kg 12
dropped bk to 35 as rotor cuff was fcuked 12
35kg 12

machine chest press
110lbs 20 warm-up
170lbs 12
170lbs

db flys
15kg 12
15kg 12
15kg 12
15kg 12

low pully flys
10kg 30 warm-up
15kg 14
15kg 12

standing calf raises
150kg 20
150kg 20
150kg 20
150kg 20

seated calf raises

40kg 30
70kg 20
70kg 20
70kg 20


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 24, 2011)

125g topside beef
450ml tropical juice fresh
pro 39 carb 43 fat 6 cal 394

big tasty fries coke
mc flurry
pro 54 carb 143 fat 78 cal 1499

2 energy drinks
flapjack
pro 16 carb 60 fat 26 cal 531

pro shake
flapjack
carb drink
pro 45 carb 185 fat 27 cal 1159

pork sandwich
pro 46 carb 71 fat 20 cal 605

mars&snickers
300ml goat milk
mint options
pro 18 carb 107 fat 32 cal 729

500ml goat milk
50g milk egg & whet powder
pro 33 carb 43 fat 11 cal 411

Totals pro 251 carb 652 fat 200 cal 5238


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 26, 2011)

just done shopping got

pork chops 
venison steaks (finally lol)
chicken breasts
diced beef
eggs & duck eggs
bagels (wholemeal)
malt loaf
olive oil marg
bananas
orange juice

and some other bits and pieces


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 26, 2011)

Training 25/01/11 back

sl deads of box
60kg 12
80kg 12
80kg 12
60kg 14

machine pulldowns
150lbs 14
210lbs 12
270lbs 10
250lbs 12

plate pulldowns
40kg 12
50kg 12
55kg 12
50kg 12

nautilus machine 
no8 12
no8 12
no7 12
no7 12

chins to back
10
12
12


----------



## davegmb (Jan 26, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> Training 25/01/11 back
> 
> sl deads of box
> 60kg 12
> ...


 
Why stiff leg deads on a back day (which are hamstring dominant arent they)  and not regular deads or rack pulls bud?


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Why stiff leg deads on a back day (which are hamstring dominant arent they)  and not regular deads or rack pulls bud?



my hams are slightly weaker than quads so bit of extra work , and I was using light weight so I could keep my back perfectly straight so I got a good feeling in my back to. 

Dont normally do this and will be doing normal deads again prob next week


----------



## davegmb (Jan 26, 2011)

O right, regular deads really hit my hams too persoanlly and i throw in good mornings after them on a back day to work the lower back obviously but also really frys my hamstrings after having done deads.


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 26, 2011)

Arms 

machine curls
20lbs 20
30lbs 20
30lbs 20 warm-ups

ez bar curls
40kg 12
60kg 10
40kg 12
40kg 12

seated db curls 
15kg 12
15kg 12
15kg 12

skull crushers
30kg 14
30kg 14
30kg 12

rope pushdowns
35kg 20
45kg 12
35kg 12
35kg 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Jan 27, 2011)

standing barbell press
30kg 20
60kg 12
60kg 12
60kg 12

seated db press
30kg 12
30kg 12
30kg 12

seated side laterals
12.5kg 12
12.5kg 12
15kg 12
17.5kg 12

smith machine shrugs
100kg 12
100kg 12
100kg 12
100kg 12

bent over laterals
15kg 12
15kg 12
15kg 12
20kg 12


----------

